# What Do You Think Caused Mine?



## JB68711 (Oct 16, 2006)

Hey, I'm new to this website... I've been looking into depersonalization/derealization since I found that they are the terms for symptoms I've had for months now.

Anyway... I've smoked pot for about 4 years now. Not consistently though... I've smoked pot one day, then gone a month without it... then smoked pot everyday for a month and then gone months without it... I just went back and forth with no real pattern. I've never had a problem with DP/DR before.

Months ago, back in May... I did meth one night... the following night I went out and smoked pot and for the first time started feeling these symptoms that I now know as DP/DR. I had no idea of what I was feeling or what was going on... but I just remember feeling extremely worried about it. For me, this DP/DR came with anxiety, but I'm not exactly sure of how that came about... but they've been reoccuring since then.

Do you think it was from the weed or the meth? Like I said, I've smoked weed for quite some time and never got anxiety or DP/DR... but then I do meth, and the next day I smoke weed and it happens. Also I've smoked weed maybe 6 or 7 times since then, and sometimes it does makes the DP/DR worse and other times I just get high.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Id say that anxiety caused by the meth more then likely triggered your dp/dr. Ive never done meth myself but ive seen people on the crap and there anxious as hell. Especially on the comedown or after being on the stuff for 4 or 5 days straight.

The effects of methamphetamine can linger on for about 2 days so the meth could still have been working on you when you smoked the weed. That could have been enough to trigger dp/dr.

Your best option is probley to stay off the weed for awile and for the love of god dont go near meth again.

For some reason weed has a habit of turning on some people. They can smoke it for years and get nothing but a calming effect along with the usual high then out of the blue it starts making them anxious. Ive known several people who've had this happen to them.

This is just a guess on my part but it does make some sense. If you smoked weed for years with no problems then one night you did meth and suddenly came down with dp/dr it's too much of a coincidence. So ya id say the meth did it.


----------



## JB68711 (Oct 16, 2006)

Hey thanks for the reply.

Yeah I'm actually hoping it's the meth... I'm definitely staying away from it. I couldn't figure it out... the DP/DR, all I had were the feelings and no one ever understood what I was trying to explain. To me, it really felt like a never ending comedown.

Anyway, I just smoked pot this past Friday... ONLY TWO HITS from a pipe(though it was really good pot), and all of a sudden my DP/DR came intensified threefold. And a week ago, I tried drinking for the first time in months... and after only a beer, the same thing happened.

I'm hoping to get rid of this crap soon... my 21st birthday is in January, and I definitely don't want to be sober for that.


----------

